# Cheapest place to buy Iams?



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

This weekend I'm picking up a new guide dog foster. The organizations policy is to use Iams, so I don't have any leeway on choosing a better dog food.

I've never used a big name brand dog food like this- where is the cheapest place to buy this stuff? I assume Petsmart/ Petco would be more expensive, but does the grocery store even have it? Should I try Walmart/ Target? 

Any suggestions? Should I just shop around before each time I buy it and try to find somewhere that has it on sale that week? I'm sure bulk would be the cheapest (though I don't think I've ever seen a 44lb bag of Iams, but I'm assuming they exist) but since our other 3 dogs don't eat it, I would rather pay an extra dollar or two to buy in regular sized bags.


----------



## kafkabeetle (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm about 90% sure Wal-Mart has it and it would probably be cheapest there. Too bad you can't feed something better.


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

They're a big organization, so I know they have to keep everything consistent across the board and go for something that they know everyone will be able to find. Its just frustrating because I know there are so many other foods that would be better for almost the same price.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Sam's Club is probably the very cheapest (and they do have the 44-pound bag). But if you don't have a membership or want to buy a smaller bag, Wal-Mart is most likely your best bet.


----------

